# Only speedlights for a still life suffice?



## LearnerAlways (Jan 20, 2013)

I am an amateur in the studio and still light photography and am keen to learn it and give it a try. I own a Nikon D5100 entry level DSLR.

My concern is regarding strobe v/s speedlight.
Should buying the speed-lights suffice for still life photography or an existence of a strobe is a must?

Also what is the minimum number of lights recommended for a still life photography?

My budget is around 20,000 Rupees which can be extended to 25,000/-. (USD 400-450)

Could some one also recommend me the appropriate speedlights/strobe kits which will fit into my budget and would solve the purpose well.

Regards,
Deepti


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2013)

ONe light is the minimum number. One light source, plus a large reflector, say 1 meter by .75 meter in size, is a good start. A 1 x 2 meter sized very LARGE reflector is also handy. One source of light, plus a reflector on the opposite side, is a classic lighting scenario.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 20, 2013)

The two big things that I've. Priced a out the difference is that...

strobes are MUCH more powerful than speedlights in general. Typically those shots of people in the middle of the day that use flash are strobes, because they can more easily overpower the sun.

Strobes, or at least the ones I have, also have a more pleasing white balance right out of the box. Speedlights are kind of natively blue-ish in color, while strobes are closer to warmer white light.

You can always use color filters on speedlights though to change that.

The benefit of speedlights is obviously the convenience. They're battery powered, can completely cordless, and are portable.

If you are going to be photographing in a small space and if you also want to be able to bring the flash with you on trips, get a speedlight.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2013)

A speedlight is a strobe.. the main difference between studio strobes  and speedlights are power , size and power source. Speedlights are very  portable, less powerful, slower to recycle, have more limited light  modifier options, and are more expensive than some monolights. It really  depends on what you need... and if you don't know what you need, maybe  you should wait on buying until you do.

please see > Speedlights vs. Studio Strobes?AdoramaTV from Adorama Learning Center on the difference between studio strobes and speedlights.

If a speedlight has adequate power to drive the modifier of your choice, it will do fine for still life photography.

Some still lifes are done with one light, some are done with one light  and a reflector... some are done with multiple lights, flags, and  reflectors.

Please define what you mean by still life photography? If you are just  learning to use flash.. one light would probably be enough to start  with. Do you need portability (on camera flash ability)?


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 20, 2013)

Derrel said:


> ONe light is the minimum number. One light source, plus a large reflector, say 1 meter by .75 meter in size, is a good start. A 1 x 2 meter sized very LARGE reflector is also handy. One source of light, plus a reflector on the opposite side, is a classic lighting scenario.



I would say what you have, PLUS a softener (like a shoot through umbrella), a mounting bracket, a stand, and some kind of trigger mechanism (which may be built in depending on the speedlight and body).


----------



## LearnerAlways (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you Derrel and Rexbobcat for reply,

Currently I am only looking for still life in a small space, so i guess will go for a speedlight for learning purpose.
Is getting the "Yongnuo" speedlites or some of the inexpensive ones a wise idea?

Also, My camera (Nikon D5100) does not have an inbuilt wireless flash trigger, so will have to get one wireless flash trigger which can be used to trigger the flash off camera. But My concern is that if I have multiple speedlites, how should I ensure that all of them trigger at the same time? Is there some method or the equipment limitation that allows multiple flashes to be triggered at the same time or some setting or something?

Regards,
Deepti


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 20, 2013)

The Yongnuos are good lights for the money, and some of them (maybe all?) have built in optical slave capability. They "see" a flash.. and they go off! You would still need to make at least one flash go off to trigger the others... and you can do that with a cable (PC cable or snyc cable) although you might need a hotshoe adapter for the cable if the D5100 doesn't have a PC sync port (not that familiar with the D5100, Your manual can answer that). Or you can buy a inexpensive set of wireless triggers.


----------



## LearnerAlways (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks cgipson1 for your reply,

Sorry to get back so late, thought of doing some research before replying some thing here.

I came across a couple of options -
*1. Yongnou YN-560 II (Totally Manual) (6,500/-)*
YONGNUO YN-560 MK II w LCD ScreenYN560II Speedlite Flash Light Canon Nikon | eBay

2. *Yongnuo YN-560EX *TTL Slave Flash* (9,500/-)
*Not sure how to use it off camera though. From what i understood from the product description, the TTL is not supported when used on camera and off camera can be triggered only with Cameras with built in Commander mode. So basically this is as good as a manual flash with my Nikon D5100? - Yongnuo YN-560EX (YN-EX600) TTL Slave Flash Speedlight/Speedlite for Canon Nikon | eBay

3. NISSIN DIGITAL Di622 MARK II TTL FLASH (10,000/-)
Provides a TTL option on camera, and have read on the internet that it does not need a remote to operate off camera and can be triggered using the built in flash of the camera. (can some one explains how will this work? Should be flash be in line of sight of the builtint flash of the camera for this to be fired off camera? ) - NISSIN DIGITAL Di622 MARK II TTL FLASH for NIKON | eBay

4. METZ MECABLITZ 44 AF 1 Nikon (12,000/-)
Need real suggestion about this. - METZ MECABLITZ 44 AF 1 Nikon

5. METZ MECABLITZ 24 AF 1 Nikon (5,150/-)
Need suggestion about this one too - METZ MECABLITZ 24 AF 1 Nikon


Also, to use these speedlites off camera, should i have to buy some other equipment also like some hotshoe and connector or something?
This might be a very basic doubt, but really appreciate the suggestions and guidance 

What's the best flash/speedlight to go for from the above options considering my position and constraints - Nikon D5100.

Came across the studio light as well which is pretty cheap - [h=1]1. Sunprolite 160W Flash/ Strobe Light kit[/h]http://www.studioparts.com/studio-lights/sunprolite-160w-flash-strobe-light-kit.html
Any suggestion/opinions about this one? Is 160Watts/S power considered decent for shooting indoors?

2. Sunprolite 1000W Quartz Light - continuous light
Sunprolite 1000W Quartz Light - Studio Lights
Can a continuous light be used for still life photography (capturing the motion of an object inside a tank of water)
I know they heat up very quickly though, but still if lit only for a short time, is that a good option?

*Kits - 
1. Snprolite kit 
*Complete Home Studio Flash or Strobe Kit - Lighting Kits - Sunprolite - Studio Lights

2. Sunprolite Complete Studio Flash/Strobe Light Kit with White Backdrop

160w Flash Light Unit2
4-Channel Trigger and Receiver - 1
Soft Box - 2
Carry Case - 1
Heavy Duty Light Stand - 2

Backdrop Stand1

Sunprolite Complete Studio Flash/Strobe Light Kit with White Backdrop - Complete Studio Kit - Sunprolite - Studio Lights


I really appreciate the views and opinions regarding these products. Please also suggest some other products that i may have missed out.

Regards,
Deepti


----------



## amolitor (Jan 22, 2013)

You can also use cords, LearnerAlways.

Your 5100 will require a little cube shaped thing that slips into the hotshoe, and provides a little metal stump with a hole in it that you can plug a PC cord in to. If you have just one speedlight this will do you fine, and be pretty reliable and error free. The wireless systems really start to shine with 2 or more lights.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 22, 2013)

If you need the portability of a speedlight, the that sunpro kit might be good to start with.. If it is affordable for you. I have never used that brand, so I would research to see if there are any reviews on it. Or check to see if they sell a single light kit along the same lines.

It all depends on what you want, need, and can afford.

Low end.. the least expensive Younguo flash, a hotshot PC adapter and a PC cord, a stand with a umbrella adapter and an umbrella .

High end.. whatever you want....


----------



## Mully (Jan 22, 2013)

What you need is a Pix=L  TF-322


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mully said:


> What you need is a Pix=L  TF-322



http://www.pixelhk.com/Proshow.aspx?id=83

That would do it....   http://www.pixelhk.com/UpLoadFiles/ProImg/10_8_2012 1_18_11 AM.jpg


----------

